# indoor then outdoor or No?



## Marywanna (Jun 24, 2006)

well i plan to be growing outdoors and i was wondering should i just go ahead and plant the seeds outdoor or should i grow indoor for about a week or 2 and then place them outside? If i plan to just be planting the seeds outdoor should i add my own soil or just leave the soil that is already in the ground

P.S. by the way i have Fox Farm Ocean soil

P.S.S. This is my first grow


----------



## sombro (Jun 25, 2006)

well i'm no expert but i grew mine on the windowledge for a couple of weeks then moved them outside and they all germinated.

as for planting them straight in the ground you can do that but they'l grow better in a good soil.

also if you plant them in pots you can move them around to get the best light or out of sight should the need arise.

peace.


----------



## Hick (Jun 25, 2006)

You're getting a pretty late start for an outdoor grow Mary. What ever your desision, you better get those seeds a crackin'.  FF is good dirt. Without knowing anything about the native soil, my suggestion would be to dig it up and replace it with the FF.


----------

